# Southern Oregon KCBS Comp June 26 & 27



## Battle of the Bones (Apr 15, 2015)

Battle of the Bones 2015 will be held on June 26 and 27 in Central Point, OR, exit 33 on the I-5 Freeway (just over the CA border). The KCBS sanctioned BBQ Competition is part of a larger event with free entry, live music, free kids zone, vendors, craft beer and wine. We hold the event at our beautiful Twin Creeks Park and invite you to join us for 2015!

Entry Fee: $200 before April 30 and $250 on or after May 1.
Total Prize Money: $10,050 (includes $2000 GC and $1000 RGC)

People's Choice is optional, and is a great way to get money back in your pocket! You can opt to sample out your left over KCBS meat, or cook specifically for large quantities of PC. About 35,000 samples were distributed in 2014. All samples are worth 1 or 2 tickets, tickets pay 75 cents each out to teams. Example: 2oz of chicken = 1 ticket ; 1 rib = 2 tickets.

I invite you to learn more about our competition either by visiting our website, or calling or email me directly.
Battle of the Bones - BBQ Competition

Thank you for your time and consideration - good luck at all of your upcoming competitions!

Sarah Garceau
Event Coordinator, Battle of the Bones
battleofthebones@gmail.com
(541) 664-3321, ext. 265


----------



## Battle of the Bones (May 13, 2015)

As of today we are at 19 teams with 6 weeks to go!

Smokin Nations - Florence, OR
My Little BBQ - Medford, OR 
Down Home BBQ - White City, OR 
Booties BBQ - Washougal, WA 
DB Barbecue - Eagle Point, OR 
Rogue Caveman Q - Grants Pass, OR 
State of Jefferson BBQ - Medford, OR 
Smokin' Hooch - Medford, OR 
Movin' The Chains BBQ - Beaverton, OR 
Sugars BBQ - Portland, OR 
Smoke and Mirrors - Medford, OR 
Pa's BBQ - Central Point, OR 
Fat Dad's Barbeque - Klamath Falls, OR 
One Fine Swine - Central Point, OR 
Pepper Pappy BBQ - Coos Bay, OR 
Grill Billies - Redding, CA 
BBQ Brown - Medford, OR 
All Smoked Out BBQ - Central Point, OR 
4 My 4 Sons BBQ - Medford, OR


----------

